#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό: Μηχανολογικά, ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός Εναλλακτικών Συστημάτων Θέρμανσης

## Marios Kar

Ενημερώθηκε    με τα νέα τιμολόγια της ΔΕΗ / Φ.Α. και πετρελαίου όπως αυτά ισχύουν από    07/2014

----------

